# DNS Server Isn't Responding (Tried Everything!)



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello,

My laptop is connecting to BT Business Hub fine but with "No Internet Access". All I'm being told is "DNS server isn't responding". I've tried all the command prompts I've found and tried "Obtaining DNS server automatically" as well as the default numbers on some forums but nothing is working.

I can connect to this same network on my iPad with no problems and this laptop can connect to an alternative wifi as well.

I'm lost!!!

I've attached a picture of the ipconfig/all details. Is there any help at all?!

Thanks!


----------



## hssaini (Aug 24, 2012)

I am not an expert.......and you may want to hold on until someone else with more knowledge confirms.

I believe your DNS server 192.168.1.254 may be incorrect as it should be something like 192.168.1.1 or similar?

Please do wait until someone else tells you the same thing. 

Rob


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

hssaini said:


> I am not an expert.......and you may want to hold on until someone else with more knowledge confirms.
> 
> I believe your DNS server 192.168.1.254 may be incorrect as it should be something like 192.168.1.1 or similar?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've amended the attachment as I had run that when connected to the wifi connection that works. The one which doesn't in fact has the 192.168.1.1.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

Wrong one. Correct attachment here!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so the wireless works when connecting to a different wireless network

it maybe a firewall 

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc 


lets see three ping tests
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.1* 
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for your reply etaf.

I've copied the results below. It's the paid for version of Norton 360 I am using (with firewall).

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Eddie>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
 Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 66ms, Average = 18ms

C:\Users\Eddie>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Eddie>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Eddie>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Eddie>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Eddie>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i would suspect norton

can you connect to your router with a cable 

wireless often does not work in safemode- but try this
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

In safe mode I cannot connect to the problem wireless connection but can connect to the working one. Internet access works fine with the wired connection to router.


----------



## hssaini (Aug 24, 2012)

SOME WINDOWS update caused INTERNET ISSUES from 8/16/12 or so. I tried this and it worked for me. I have a thread on this in NETWORKING SUPPORT as well but here is a copy/paste. This may work for you and is easy to try....


I search FIOS forums for this and came across this:
Computer won't connect to internet. - Page 2 - Verizon | Forums and Blogs - Verizon Community

It says these 3 WINDOWS UPDATE caused issues for some computers: : KB2712808 , KB2705219 and KB2731847

I couldn't restore back normally so i did safemode with networking and internet was working. So i system restore to previouse day when the 3 updates above were installed. 

EVERYTHING IS WORKING nicely now........

Funny thing is i have another vista machine which has these 3 updates installed and it is working jsut fine. This particular machine with VISTA would not work.....until i restored back and remoed the 3 windows updates......


RESOLVED>...........

Thanks everyone

Rob


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

log into the router and remove/disable the wireless security and then see if it will connect
if it does then re-instate the wireless security and see if that will now connect

also remove the wireless profiles 

try a tcp/ip reset 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for Vista and Windows 7 *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*- Vista/Windows7:*
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

It doesn't work when I disable the wireless security of the BT Hub or Norton.

The laptop will be heading out the front window in a minute!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> The laptop will be heading out the front window in a minute!


 lets see if i can catch it  

i would remove norton at this point - make a note of any subscription keys you have / norton account and log in details - so if you want to you can re-install
*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
|MG| Norton Removal Tool 2012.0.5.15 Download

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll give this a go tonight/tomorrow when I've made sure I've got the security key!

I'll be back!


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

So, removed Norton this morning and everything worked fine for around 2.5 hours now it's all gone tits up again!!

Ipconfig shows this:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Eddie>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Eddie-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-18-85-3A-B7-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c0d:f46e:e837:fd13%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.118(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 26 August 2012 12:04:55
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 27 August 2012 12:04:55
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 415242373
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-80-9E-53-DC-0E-A1-97-75-79
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : DC-0E-A1-97-75-79
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{DF0C4FC9-B3EC-4688-ACF7-0E1F13DB8BBC}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Eddie>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

interesting that removing norton resolved the issue for a while 

did you run the removal tool twice and reboot each time

any other firewalls, security suites on the pc from the past at all

can you explain the problem again just to make sure its exactly the same 

post the pings again 

make and exact model of the PC - lets update the wireless driver


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

The laptop (Dell 5733 Intel Core i3-380m) was only bought a couple of months ago and the only anti-virus installed was Norton 360. It did have the trial pre-installed but it was never registered/completed.

I've attached pics of the programs installed incase any of them are virus software I've not heard of.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Eddie>ping 192.168.1.1
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 5ms, Average = 3ms
C:\Users\Eddie>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.
C:\Users\Eddie>ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Users\Eddie>

The problem is that I can connect to the BT Hub but it's with "No internet access". Just the yellow warning triangle over the signal bit. If I go though troubleshooter it tells me DNS server isn't responding.


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

Funnily enough, I've just tried to connect another (old) laptop to the BT network and it doesn't work. It will connect to the working network though. It's very old so doesn't say "No internet access" but you can see that it's connected. The plot thickens...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can you log into the BT hub and remove the wireless security 
now see if you can connect to your wireless - if you can - log backin and re-apply the security 

did you remove the wireless profiles ?

whats the name of your wireless - perhaps there are others with the same name (although BT usually have a number after the name to keep it unique) 

lets see an xirrus screen shot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Thank you for downloading Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

post which *SSID* name is yours, its located in the list, under_ network "Adapter Name" _(1st column) 

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

It's working! (so far!)

Doesn't let me connect at all without having wireless security on the Hub but worked when I logged back in.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
if it runs ok for a while - and your happy 
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if you decide not to put Norton back on the PC or not to subscribe to the service
*--------------------------------------------------------------*
i'm not an expert here - but if you look through the security forum, you will see a lot of recommendations for windows 7

The windows 7 firewall is considered adequate and especially if you are connected behind a router.
Have a read in our "general security" forum and look for the advice from our security gurus.

Several excellent free antivirus programs are available (But you should only ever have 1 on the PC at a time otherwise this can cause issues ).

*Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) * {Note: does not work with windows XP}
Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows

*Avast*
avast! Free Antivirus | Download Antivirus Protection Software

*AntiVir*
|MG| Avira Free Antivirus 2012 12.0.0.1167 Download

EST Nod 32 also gets a lot of very good reviews although it is not free
*ESET NOD32*
Award-Winning Anti Virus, Antispyware and Antispam | ESET

these Two programs are also recommended to be on the PC and can be on with any of the above antivirus programs. 

*Malwarebytes*
Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware PRO removes malware including viruses, spyware, worms and trojans, plus it protects your computer

*superantispyware*
SUPERAntiSpyware.com - Downloads


*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

See if Switching to OpenDNS solves the problem.


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

Right, well that lasted all of 5 minutes!

I've removed all the wireless profiles again and run that Xirrus program with the attached results. The problem hub is BTHub3-J6PQ


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

change the wireless channel to use channel 11 on the router
you have strong signal in and around channel 6


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, it's working again. There's a strong chance I'll be back though!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what did you do to get it working again


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

Changed the channel to 6. I have to connect through a wire to access the hub though as it won't let me on another wireless connection.

Seemed to do the trick for the time being!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

changed to 6 or to 11

6 would not be a good choice - also it was already on 6 ?


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh, I changed it to 6 from 6! Lovely. It's gone down again anyway. Will go and change to 11 and see what it does!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

ok - can you run inssider and monitor the signal on a graph

inSSIDer – Discover The Wi-Fi Around You | MetaGeek


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

Connect to channel 11 and wifi working. I'll see how long I can hold my breath for...


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

Seems fine just now. Attached is graph of Inssider.

Just to complicate things...when the blue line drops a bit and stayed low - about 30 seconds before this I plugged in a cable to the hub which connects to an 8 port ethernet thing and connects to 3 boosters (I'm running holiday apartments and need all 11 apartments to have wifi access although none are actually working at the moment - no big issue though!). I'm guessing you may want to punch me now for not telling you this earlier :S

PS...as I tried to send this message, wifi stopped and isn't working now!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

very strange - the boosters , do they have the same ssid names ?
make and model of those 
can you switch all that extra gear off and then just test that the HUB on its own and the wireless will work OK

all the other networks seem to have changed to channel 11 - so all being controlled from the HUB 

it maybe worth looking into that and stop the BT sharing wireless temporarily


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

No idea about the boosters. They are Wap54G Wireless-G Access Points. (LinkSys)

Even standing right next to them, they don't work. We changed over from AOL to BT a couple of weeks ago (biggest mistake ever!) but as BT have nothing to do with the boosters we haven't got round to working out how to fix them.

Don't know about their SSID names or how to find out.

I'll have to give it a go later on I think - I keep disconnecting someone's access as there's 1 person using a cable and I'm telling them it's their laptop's fault to avoid being shouted at!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I keep disconnecting someone's access as there's 1 person using a cable and I'm telling them it's their laptop's fault to avoid being shouted at!


 naughty - paying customers too - hopefully they are not posting here for help on intermittent disconnects   

maybe a good idea to start over at the beginning and JUST get the homehub to work 

As part of the homehub BT also provide a section where anyone with a BT account can use your home hub - its a section that is separate and allows BT to advertise they have 1000s of wireless hotspots
off the top of myhead - i think its BTFON or openzone that is broadcast from your router
i need to look up
So if you are charging for the wireless service to your holiday homes you may want to consider that fact 

so next steps 
make a note of the wireless networks on xirrus and switch off the wireless on the homehub

I suspect you will lose 
BTopenzone
BTwifi
BThub3-J6PQ

they would all be from your HUB 

once we know that - we can stop worrying too much about the channels 

next disconnect every thing from the HUB 
leave one device connected by cable to change the router settings only 

now we can play with the wireless 

post back an xirrus in that state

ECESA = a strong signal- anything to do with you 

also make and models of all the kit connected 

Are these the repeater/boosters you have
Linksys WAP54G
also post how these would all be connected up
info on setting up the access points
Article

Article


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

So...I'm looking for help again if possible which is kind of related to the problems above.

The internet issue was resolved however I've realised the issue comes down to a cable which is connected to the BT Hub and then to an Ethernet switch which then has 3/4 cables connected to LinkSys wifi boosters/extenders.

The internet works perfectly when there is no connection to the ethernet switch but as soon as that is plugged in, internet goes off. When trying the repair, it just says "troubleshooting couldn't find/resolve the problem".

I'm guessing there's some conflict between the BT Hub and the Ethernet switch/boosters.

Any ideas on how to resolve this?

Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

process of elimination 
you may want to do a powercycle 

remove them all 
connect the cable to the HUB and then to the switch 

see if that causes the issue 

then connect each repeater one at a time 

see what causes the issue 

the repeaters - how are they setup- if using a fixed IP then may be causing the issue

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lisamckinney (Aug 25, 2012)

So, I'm getting further and further forward with this and I believe there's now just 1 issue!!

So, internet is fine but the problem is with the ethernet switch and access points. Discovered the access points which were connected were not compatible (they were G networks with BT Hub being N) so we have new ones.

Have had a few IT people in who are all saying different things now and I'm not getting anywhere.

So...I've been told that BT have some some of block on the hub which will prevent me from doing this myself. Phoned BT to be told they will only send out an engineer if there's a fault (which there isn't). I'm a bit confused with all the port forwarding jargon too.

I did manage to use an access point to connect to the internet yesterday when it was plugged into the hub but now it's not working :-( It's the 150MBPS version of THIS. Also have the 300 one as well but not playing about with them all.

The switch is a simple TP-Link 8 port TL-SF1008D.

Any advice?!?!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Have had a few IT people in who are all saying different things now and I'm not getting anywhere.


 and i thought lawyers where bad :whistling::smile::wink:

can you test each access point by connecting directly to the router


----------

